# WTG little cheap grinder



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a small grinder that I got on SALE at Big Lots (so I believe it has been discontinued). Turns out it is a nice little grinder. It plowed though about 15-20# of duck necks in what seemed like minutes. WHOLE.







This was after spending nearly an hour the night before cutting the duck necks into itty bitty chunks. After I ground those I opted to just try to get one small one through. Before I knew it the whole lot was done. Looks like Lakota is dining on duck necks and ground turkey next week. I have a couple cans of Mackerel that I will run through the grinder for her (so not looking forward to that)!! Next weekend I should be able to get some chicken backs to have two types of RMB that I can grind for her until her belly heals. A *LOT* cheaper than any of the pre-made raw that is available around here.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What is the brand? If I found one that I could afford then I could safely do my own raw for Rafi. Every time I try bones he ends up barfing and feeling very sick before he barfs.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

This is the one I have and it does a great job of grinding chicken bones. The hopper is too small for a whole leg, though, which is my one complaint about it.

http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Meat-Grinder-Ends-Cranking/dp/B0000AXDVK

Amaruq - you shouldn't need to run the Mackerel through a grinder. It's soft as can be. It would be easier to just chop it up with a fork if the dog won't eat it whole. I just dump the can into the dog's bowl. The bones in it just fall apart.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a Maverick 1886 which is an older model. It grinds meat and poultry quickly. I have never tried anything bigger tha chicken and duck bonewise. It is easy to take a part and clean. You can probably chop/smash the turkey neck bones and grind them. To give them different bone in meat selections I would grind chicken bones with pork or beef.

Amazon has a new model that is pretty cheap:

Maverick 5501


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: FourIsCompanyThis is the one I have and it does a great job of grinding chicken bones. The hopper is too small for a whole leg, though, which is my one complaint about it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Meat-Grinder-Ends-Cranking/dp/B0000AXDVK
> 
> Amaruq - you shouldn't need to run the Mackerel through a grinder. It's soft as can be. It would be easier to just chop it up with a fork if the dog won't eat it whole. I just dump the can into the dog's bowl. The bones in it just fall apart.


I thought about that after I posted.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ruth, I will double check when I get home. I know I paid about $30 - $35 for it at Big Lots last year- and had another 20% off I think. I found a similar one at Lowes for over $50.









I am pretty sure it is a Waring but not sure which model.


----------

